# Have 5cm cyst on ovary before starting IVF?



## tink29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies

My 3rd IVF ended in a miscarriage 12 weeks ago.  Since then I have had bleeding on and off so my GP sent me for a us scan which showed a cyst on my ovary measuring 5cm x 4cm x 3cm (approx) and a smaller endomerioma cyst on my other ovary (have endometrosis).  Neither of these were present on my pregnancy scans 12 weeks ago.  I am due to start a private round of IVF at end of January but would like advice on whether the cyst will stop this?  Haven't saw GP for results of scan yet hospital told me this result.  My IVF hospital and doctor is 100 miles away so haven't contacted them yet.  

So do you think something will have to be done to the cyst(s) before commencing another round??

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Tink


Really sorry to hear about your loss.  I had a similar thing, with a cyst appearing just prior to starting IVF, unfortunately my IVF cycle was delayed, and I was put on the pill for a month.  I think it depends what type of cyst you have, my first one was a cyclical one caused by fertility drugs I'd taken the previous month.  However right at the end of this IVF a dermoid cyst was noticed on my other ovary, and my consultant said if this IVF cycle isn't successful I would need surgery to deal with it before proceeding with another cycle of IVF.  


I would try and speak to your consultant and get a little more information as maybe it might be possible to treat the cyst before January.


Fingers crossed


Helen


----------



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Tink

I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c   

I also have endo and have been referred for IVF. My cons found an endometrioma via d cam and said that it would cause a problem for IVF so I had to be removed before we could proceed. 

I think you should speak to the clinic to see what they say because of course you want to give yourself the best chance of the ivf working. Had the op last week and am now having Zoladex while waiting

Good luck xx


----------



## goslings (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello, I had a cyst when I whet for my IVF cycle in August 2010. My doctor prescribed oestrogen pill and in three weeks it had disappeared. I was so worried as it was described as being 6cm. And I was frustrated to have to delay my tx.

I had a missed m/c from IVF August 2009 and was bleeding from Oct till Jan! A nightmare. We then decided to wait 6 months before contacting IVF clinic to make sure my periods were regular. In hindsight what a waste of time. I would advise you most strongly to contact your clinic asap. they will know what to do with the cyst. 

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and I wish you every success for your next cycle.

Gosling.


----------



## tink29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you for your advice ladies.  I have contacted the Consultants Secretary today and explained about the scan and she is going to speak with my Consultant and get back to me, she thinks I'll probably have to have an appt to see him to discuss it, which I would be happy to do.

Wishing you all the best with your TTC journies and thanks for taking time to reply.

Nicola


----------

